# Have you ever had a favorite song ruined by association?



## PlusThirtyOne (May 25, 2016)

Have you ever had a favorite song or band ruined by association?

Did your ex cheat on you right after gifting you a new album?
Does your (once) favorite song remind you of your dead mother?
Do you associate the unique sound of your (then) favorite band with a dark time in your life?

What have been the biggest (unfortunately) ruined songs, album, bands, sounds in your life?
-And how hard is it to hear those particular sounds? Do you play them anyway and grit your teeth through it or do you go out of your way to avoid them? Have you ever been stuck in an awkward moment when one of those songs cames on?

Tell me! i must know!!


----------



## Wither (May 25, 2016)

Nah, but I did associate Imagine Dragons' Bleeding Out with a Spyro fanfiction I read once. Yeah, I fucking read that shit. I read that shit and it was _good_. Sort of. I dunno, I liked it. Whatever. 

I only listen to mostly happy songs that cheer me up. I don't think they can be ruined for me.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 25, 2016)

Yes, everytime I hear "Owl City & Carly Rae Jepsen - Good Time" it reminds me of this. >_<


----------



## Wither (May 25, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yes, everytime I hear "Owl City & Carly Rae Jepsen - Good Time" it reminds me of this. >_<


Cool. Now it's ruined for me too. You're an asshole and I hate you ;~;


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 25, 2016)

Wither said:


> Cool. Now it's ruined for me too. You're an asshole and I hate you ;~;


Everything is coming up Furry! D:


----------



## BRN (May 25, 2016)

I got hired, and also fired, while the store played "I'm Like a Bird".


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 25, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yes, everytime I hear "Owl City & Carly Rae Jepsen - Good Time" it reminds me of this. >_<


You and i have very different tastes in entertainment. i can't stand that kind of music and watching fursuit videos (no matter how cringey) are hilarious and keep me smiling awkwardly throughout.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 25, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> You and i have very different tastes in entertainment. i can't stand that kind of music and watching fursuit videos (no matter how cringey) are hilarious and keep me smiling awkwardly throughout.


Eh, you gain a different perspective when you've been to a con and have hugged it out with a fursuiter. And I'm more of a Rock 'n' Roll type.


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (May 25, 2016)

My dad said he wants "rainbow connection" at his funeral in order to ruin that song for attendees with his memory


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 25, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Eh, you gain a different perspective


How so? i mean, don't get me wrong. i LOVE fursuiters and watching videos of 'em. By "cringey", i mean "awkward to normal people". Unless by "new perspective" you mean a negative one. Either of which i can understand. You'd need to soak a fursuit in Febreze daily at a con because of how hot they can get. Even then i don't think i'd be able to contain myself if ever i went to a con. i would dissolve into a sniveling, over-excited baby. My actions at a con would probably trump the cringe in any video. -Which is part of why i never do cons. LOL


----------



## TheKC (May 25, 2016)

Most of the Gorillaz music was ruined due to a ... well I don't know if I can call her a "firend." She was a big fan of the music. But she started to drive a wedge between me and my long time best friend. Things didn't end well for me. I don't talk to them anymore.  Hearing the music makes me think of her and what happened. It is sad, because Gorillaz is the kind of music I would love.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 30, 2016)

TheKC said:


> Most of the Gorillaz music was ruined due to a ... well I don't know if I can call her a "firend."


i'm sorry. i guess i got lucky. "Clint Eastwood" was the only song to be ruined for me. i guess i associate a few songs on "Plastic Beach" with some negative feelings but for the most part i still like the album. So long as i can avoid associating Damon Albam's sultry voice with something nasty, i think i'm good!


----------



## Esper Husky (May 30, 2016)

"Single Ladies" by Beyoncé. Not that I had a major fondness of this song before, anyway. But I used to hook up with this guy like once a week for a while, and every single time we had sex, that song would come on, without fail. So now whenever I hear that song, it reminds me of those times (and how he owes me $80).


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 4, 2016)

SAIL-AWOLNATION

Was a decent enough song, not really my thing, but a coworker used to blare it while he was cooking. 
Apparently when they found him after he killed himself, this song was on repeat on his laptop.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

I really liked both the killers and adele for a while. 

But my ex overplayed their music to shit when we were dating I cant stand it anymore.


----------



## nerdbat (Nov 4, 2016)

Temporarily, yes. But my love for those songs is usually reclaimed over time, when things settle down. To be honest, I have at least a dozen of favorite albums that associate with really dark times of my life, and in many cases, it's the context that made those albums so good for me - for example, while both albums are masterpieces in technical sense, it's kinda hard to trully resonate with "The Queen is Dead" and "Endtroducing" without feeling a bit like a turd yourself.


----------

